# Any vegetarians or vegans here?



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We started a meat lovers thread so why not a vegetarian/vegan thread. 

Why did you become one? 

What are your main sources of calcium and protein? 

Do you have any kick ass recipes for anything vegetarian or vegan, if so, share it with us. 

I am always in the hunt for new recipes.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> I am always in the hunt for new recipes.


I guess, as a vegan/vegetarian, you have to hunt for something. Replace that old urge to track and kill/trap something.

Full disclosure, I am NOT a vegetarian. I'm OK with it and see more and more young people going that way - many for moral rather than health reason (don't want to eat anything with a face). But I also think if God didn't want us to eat meat, he wouldn't have made it taste so damn good. To each their own.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I guess, as a vegan/vegetarian, you have to hunt for something. Replace that old urge to track and kill/trap something.
> 
> Full disclosure, I am NOT a vegetarian. I'm OK with it and see more and more young people going that way - many for moral rather than health reason (don't want to eat anything with a face). But I also think if God didn't want us to eat meat, he wouldn't have made it taste so damn good. To each their own.


It’s for health reasons as well as moral issues. Thanks for the acknowledgement. Don’t know if I could be a full blown vegan though as I love my dairy products too much.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

We eat vegetarian meals fairly regularly but it's mainly for variety. I still have a steak on the bbq a few times a month. I'm not opposed to it but I don't see cutting all animal protein out of your diet as being beneficial to one's health. It's all about balance and moderation.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I was eating a vegan diet for a year or so and I'm still off dairy. Basically, I reintroduced meat for convenience reasons....cooking vegan stuff is a lot of work. Here is a favourite vegan recipe that I still make quite a bit and its one of the easier ones

Thai Vegetable Red Curry | Healthy Vegan Recipes | Veganuary


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Not a vegetarian but have cooked some. Spinach lasagna with cashews, spinach, ricotta, (and made with spinach noodles) is tasty and you have lots of protein and calcium in there.
Cashews work good in lots of other stuff too.

(P.S., I don't think there is a 'meat lovers' thread. There is a bbq thread that is lacking in grilled vegetarian content, hint hint.)


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

I was a vegetarian for twenty years. I wanted to change the world. How'd I do?

Today I'm a flexitarian. I eat what's on me plate, but I'm not a "meat lover".

Recipes? Go ethnic. Tons of Indian veggie dishes, for example. 

It's so hot here, I've been doing a lot of cooking on the BBQ, How about baba ghanoush?

Grilled Eggplant Baba Ghanoush Recipe

tip: the smokier, the better. If you are using charcoal, put eggplant right on (not too hot) coals. Keep an eye on that! You might have to go back to the grill.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I was for a number of years. Heath, moral and environmental. Drive your car for 6 hours or eat a cheeseburger at a fast food joint. Same energy consumed. I enjoy eating meat and fish but try to do it in moderation...and that fluctuates seasonally. When I eat mostly vegetarian, it’s often south or west Asian meals. Boiled or plain-ish veggies?? No thanks. Gotta dress em up spicy or make them a prime focus


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2018)

My favorite restaurant is The Green Door on Main St. in Ottawa, followed by The Table on Richmond Rd. Both are vegetarian cafeteria style restaurants that weigh your plate of food at the cashier.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chitmo said:


> We eat vegetarian meals fairly regularly but it's mainly for variety. I still have a steak on the bbq a few times a month. I'm not opposed to it but I don't see cutting all animal protein out of your diet as being beneficial to one's health. It's all about balance and moderation.


I can’t consciously eat meat. I just can’t. There’s options. Quinoa is a complete protein. I get all the protein I need from other sources. Each to their own. I respect the meat eaters and would never knowingly try to convert someone. What you eat is your business.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My wife and I went vegan a couple of months ago. We recently found out my wife is very allergic to dairy and also allergic to wheat (not just gluten). My Father-in-law and his wife went vegan about a year or so ago and his wife was on the hefty side. She is now very slim and trim. I needed to lose some weight and was having a hard time doing so. After watching the video, Forks Over Knives (It is no longer on YouTube but you can find it on Netflix), we decided going vegan was a healthier choice than our previous diet. I thought I would be hungry a lot but that is not so. One thing I did miss was butter so I found a recipe to make butter using refined coconut oil. It is not quite like butter but it looks and melts like butter and is satisfying enough. The only thing is really miss is cream in my coffee but I am starting to like it black. I guess it is a learning curve.

The trade-off? I don't know how much weight I've lost because I don't want to weigh myself until I get a little thinner but I have lost at least 3" off my waist and am just about to the point where I need to put another hold in my belts as they are not tight enough anymore or go buy some new ones. I was wearing an 18" neck dress shirt and they were getting very tight to button up. Now I can put my hand in between my collar and neck very easily. I need to go out and buy some smaller shirts as the old ones are too big on me. I also have a lot more energy and my fingers are a bit slimmer as well. I still have large hands but the fingers are not quite as big. I played a narrower heck guitar the other day and couldn't believe how clean I played it.

We do have a little bit of fish from time to time. We have fish maybe once a week at most. The only thing a vegan might want to do is take a B12 supplement as you may not be getting enough of that in your vegan diet. Other than that, you might want to give it a serious look. Frankly, I always thought vegans were a bit fanatic but they may have hit on something. Oh, and my wife is real happy in the changes she sees in me and herself. From what the video shows that I mentioned, we have way too much meat in our diet.

I can't wait for ski season this year!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> We eat vegetarian meals fairly regularly but it's mainly for variety. I still have a steak on the bbq a few times a month. I'm not opposed to it but I don't see cutting all animal protein out of your diet as being beneficial to one's health. It's all about balance and moderation.


This is the way I feel as well. I love sometimes going to a vegetarian restaurant or having an all veggie meal at home from time to time for the variety.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Lola said:


> I can’t consciously eat meat. I just can’t. There’s options. Quinoa is a complete protein. I get all the protein I need from other sources. Each to their own. I respect the meat eaters and would never knowingly try to convert someone. What you eat is your business.


Most meat eaters in the west eat more protein than they can metabolize as protein. The result is you pee out nitrogen.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Lola said:


> I can’t consciously eat meat. I just can’t. There’s options. Quinoa is a complete protein. I get all the protein I need from other sources. Each to their own. I respect the meat eaters and would never knowingly try to convert someone. What you eat is your business.


That's a personal choice..which is cool. I'm not judging, I'm simply starting from health perspective cutting out meat completely isn't necessarily healthier. We're designed from an evolutionary perspective to consume it. If ever there was anything we consider normal to consume in our society that is kinda weird when you stop to really think about it it's dairy. We're the only species on the planet that consumes milk as adults and it's from another species to boot!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Chitmo said:


> We're the only species on the planet that consumes milk as adults and it's from another species to boot!


That's because we can buy it. Put a bowl of milk down for your dog or cat and see if they drink it. If yes, now there are 3 adult species that drink it. How about monkeys, raccoons etc. Cold 1% milk is goooooood.
What about eggs. Mrs Brown said it best when she said "I wonder what crazy bastard saw an egg come out of a chickens ass and said to themselves, I think I'll eat that"


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> That's a personal choice..which is cool. I'm not judging, I'm simply starting from health perspective cutting out meat completely isn't necessarily healthier. We're designed from an evolutionary perspective to consume it. If ever there was anything we consider normal to consume in our society that is kinda weird when you stop to really think about it it's dairy. We're the only species on the planet that consumes milk as adults and it's from another species to boot!


I have tried about every diet variation out there to combat migraines (have had them since I was 7). I am always surprised when people say dairy is the one thing they couldn't cut out. I found it the easiest.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

torndownunit said:


> I have tried about every diet variation out there to combat migraines (have had them since I was 7). I am always surprised when people say dairy is the one thing they couldn't cut out. I found it the easiest.


I have milk in the fridge because my kids love it. A 1L of milk would spoil before it was finished back in my bachelor days.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Our fridge back on the prairies .......


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Scottone said:


> I was eating a vegan diet for a year or so and I'm still off dairy. Basically, I reintroduced meat for convenience reasons....cooking vegan stuff is a lot of work. Here is a favourite vegan recipe that I still make quite a bit and its one of the easier ones
> 
> Thai Vegetable Red Curry | Healthy Vegan Recipes | Veganuary



Did that recipe yesterday, thanks a lot for the link!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is the vegan butter substitute that I use. Remember, it must be refined coconut oil. 

www.forkandbeans.com/2015/07/11/vegan-butter-substitute/


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Did that recipe yesterday, thanks a lot for the link!


 Glad that you liked it. I have another curry one with roasted veg (sweet potatoes, carrots) and red lentils....will see if I can find the link. It has a lot more ingredients so more work.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I had my first "Beyond meat" burger at A&W on Saturday. It was good, I enjoyed it. Pretty sure I'll eat more of them in the future.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scottone said:


> I was eating a vegan diet for a year or so and I'm still off dairy. Basically, I reintroduced meat for convenience reasons....cooking vegan stuff is a lot of work. Here is a favourite vegan recipe that I still make quite a bit and its one of the easier ones
> 
> Thai Vegetable Red Curry | Healthy Vegan Recipes | Veganuary


 Sounds delicious


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Now I'm not trying to poke anyone with a stick here but...I never understood why the manufacturers of veggie burgers try SO HARD to make them taste like meat for people who don't want to eat meat. I mean come on, enjoy vegetables for what they are. Don't try and masquerade as something else.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Now I'm not trying to poke anyone with a stick here but...I never understood why the manufacturers of veggie burgers try SO HARD to make them taste like meat for people who don't want to eat meat. I mean come on, enjoy vegetables for what they are. Don't try and masquerade as something else.


I totally agree....I prefer the ones made out of beans and lentils. And they are way healthier than the fake meat ones


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This thread makes me want a burger


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> This thread makes me want a burger


Me, too. Now I want to try that Beyond Meat burger at A&W.

EDIT: But yeah, why go to such lengths to recreate the experience. 

Must ask the same question to lesbians about strap-on dildos.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Scotty said:


> Sounds delicious


It is!!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Forks Over Knives worked for me too, I lost a lot of fat and gained muscle tone and energy. But, the time/effort to cook ALL THE TIME was what made me break from it. That and fussy omnivore kids necesitating even more cooking. I put all the weight back on when I got back on the fast food hamster wheel. I've recently gone to "mostly meatless" but still try to limit oils and dairy. FOK has lots of support and recipes available. It did cure my blood sugar issues (pre type 2) and my circulatory issues (high resting heart rate and almost high bp).


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> I'm simply starting from health perspective cutting out meat completely isn't necessarily healthier. We're designed from an evolutionary perspective to consume it.


1st of all evolution doesn't "design" anything.
2nd, no we're not. We have teeth that are designed for chewing plant matter. Only the invention of cooking allowed us to consume meat.

The "need" for meat and milk protein is a myth perpetuated by the US farm lobby. You can easily (like by eating potatoes) get all the protein you need from veg. Ask a gorilla.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 1st of all evolution doesn't "design" anything.
> 2nd, no we're not. We have teeth that are designed for chewing plant matter. Only the invention of cooking allowed us to consume meat.
> 
> The "need" for meat and milk protein is a myth perpetuated by the US farm lobby. You can easily (like by eating potatoes) get all the protein you need from veg. Ask a gorilla.


You should eat a satisfying hamburger.. you seem hangry!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> You should eat a satisfying hamburger.. you seem hangry!


Not really.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The "need" for meat and milk protein is a myth perpetuated by the US farm lobby. You can easily (like by eating potatoes) get all the protein you need from veg. Ask a gorilla.


The myth that we don't need meat is a myth perpetuated by the Vegan society.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 1st of all evolution doesn't "design" anything.
> 2nd, no we're not. We have teeth that are designed for chewing plant matter. Only the invention of cooking allowed us to consume meat.
> 
> The "need" for meat and milk protein is a myth perpetuated by the US farm lobby. You can easily (like by eating potatoes) get all the protein you need from veg. Ask a gorilla.


If you seriously think that farm lobbying has anything to do with human nature/evolution you're mistaken. We are naturally omnivores however now that we’ve evolved beyond having to hunt, we don’t need to eat meat to survive or thrive at all. A vegan diet is possible and healthy for humans (with care to get enough vitamin B12 and a diverse set of amino acids). A meat-only diet is also possible and even healthy (with care to get a diverse set of vitamins and minerals by eating organs, not just muscle and fat). Omnivores can pick and choose their foods, as opposed to, say, carnivorous cats, that would die on a vegan diet. Still, if someone tries to push a vegan or vegetarian diet on you by saying that we were originally herbivores, that’s simply not true. What people choose and what we're designed to do aren't the same thing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> If you seriously think that farm lobbying has anything to do with human nature/evolution you're mistaken. We are naturally omnivores however now that we’ve evolved beyond having to hunt, we don’t need to eat meat to survive or thrive at all. A vegan diet is possible and healthy for humans (with care to get enough vitamin B12 and a diverse set of amino acids). A meat-only diet is also possible and even healthy (with care to get a diverse set of vitamins and minerals by eating organs, not just muscle and fat). Omnivores can pick and choose their foods, as opposed to, say, carnivorous cats, that would die on a vegan diet. Still, if someone tries to push a vegan or vegetarian diet on you by saying that we were originally herbivores, that’s simply not true. What people choose and what we're designed to do aren't the same thing.


No point arguing. We live in a world where we've accepted that you can ignore biology and determine that you're whatever gender you want to be. So why can't we as individuals decide we were born omnivore, herbivore, carnivore or a combination of all those. Be who you want to be and don't push it on the rest of us.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> No point arguing. We live in a world where we've accepted that you can ignore biology and determine that you're whatever gender you want to be. So why can't we as individuals decide we were born omnivore, herbivore, carnivore or a combination of all those. Be who you want to be and don't push it on the rest of us.


Isn't that what I just said? I don't care what people choose... it's the arguement that we're not supposed to eat meat I find irritating!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Isn't that what I just said?


Its probably the way you presented your post. Argumentative, leaving room for a counter argument. You can shut down all argument by stating that you were born that way. Thats how its done these days. Science, facts, evolution have nothing to do with and leave it the door open for counter arguments.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

duplicate


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 1st of all evolution doesn't "design" anything.
> 2nd, no we're not. We have teeth that are designed for chewing plant matter. Only the invention of cooking allowed us to consume meat.
> 
> The "need" for meat and milk protein is a myth perpetuated by the US farm lobby. You can easily (like by eating potatoes) get all the protein you need from veg. Ask a gorilla.


Excellent reply to whoever replied back to you. I must have them on ignore. That is a good point about the gorilla and during the second world war when meat was scarce, the London Zoo fed vegetable meals to the big cats and they did better on that than they did on the meat diet. As for teeth some of the monkey species have long fangs which they use for stripping the bark off trees that they need for their diet.

If anyone is wondering about the meat and dairy industry and their marketing boards, just watch the video "Forks Over Knives". It spells out very clearly what that industry has done and continues to do to grow and protect their industry. 

I am not against eating meat but now I understand that we are eating way too much and it is killing a lot of us.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> Excellent reply to whoever replied back to you. I must have them on ignore. That is a good point about the gorilla and during the second world war when meat was scarce, the London Zoo fed vegetable meals to the big cats and they did better on that than they did on the meat diet. As for teeth some of the monkey species have long fangs which they use for stripping the bark off trees that they need for their diet.
> 
> If anyone is wondering about the meat and dairy industry and their marketing boards, just watch the video "Forks Over Knives". It spells out very clearly what that industry has done and continues to do to grow and protect their industry.
> 
> I am not against eating meat but now I understand that we are eating way too much and it is killing a lot of us.


Half the forum is on your ignore list... obviously I know to you can't read this but only having half the information doesn't allow for informed decisions. Keep being ignorant man, your bubble you live in will burst one of these days.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Half the forum is on your ignore list... obviously I know to you can't read this but only having half the information doesn't allow for informed decisions. Keep being ignorant man, your bubble you live in will burst one of these days.


Where do I find the application form to get on his ignore list?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Where do I find the application form to get on his ignore list?


Tell him the truth about anything, seriously!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 1st of all evolution doesn't "design" anything.
> 2nd, no we're not. We have teeth that are designed for chewing plant matter. Only the invention of cooking allowed us to consume meat.
> 
> The "need" for meat and milk protein is a myth perpetuated by the US farm lobby. You can easily (like by eating potatoes) get all the protein you need from veg. Ask a gorilla.


 I read that plant matter is more protein dense dense than meat, but because plant matter doesn’t weigh as much you have to eat a lot more of it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> The myth that we don't need meat is a myth perpetuated by the Vegan society.


I didn't eat meat for over a year and I was healthier than ever. Its no myth, but as I stated in my original post, its a lot more work to prepare the meals.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I didn't eat meat for over a year and I was healthier than ever. Its no myth, but as I stated in my original post, its a lot more work to prepare the meals.


In my mid 30's I was going through some stuff suffering some anxiety and lost all desire for meat for about 8 months. So I worked hard at preparing healthy non meat meals. Yes I did lose weight. I don't think the fact that you don't eat meat is what enables you to lose weight. Its just that most people who don't eat meat tend to eat healthier. And yes it is a lot of work. You can eat meat and be just as healthy. For me, I don't smoke, I don't drink alcohol ever. But I do have some bad habits. I like my meat but try to balance it out. I eat a ton of raw veggies almost every day. I also like my potato chip snacks which is probably my worst habit. I try to get exercise to balance it all out. For me to live a vegan lifestyle would just not be fun. I can appreciate those who love it and thats great for them. For me I'm not in to making my self be a vegan for moral reasons. I believe meat was put on the earth for us to eat. I don't care what Netflix special you saw on the meat industry.


----------



## JazzyT (Nov 1, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I believe meat was put on the earth for us to eat.


KF-uckin-C!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JazzyT said:


> KF-uckin-C!


I haven’t eaten KFC or McDonald’s or any other fast food in 20 years but that doesn’t mean you shouldn’t. If you like it, eat it in moderation.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

My son hates KFC...he calls it Kid's Fattening Center.

I, on the other hand, think it's delicious.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> My son hates KFC...he calls it Kid's Fattening Center.
> 
> I, on the other hand, think it's delicious.


I liked it back in the day too. I just wanted to eat that golden delicious, crispy skin and throw the chicken away. Ppl change, tastes change etc.

Back in the day we use to buy fresh bread from the Italian-bakery and slice it up and then deep fry it in bacon fat. Crispy, golden goodness full of shit but we did everything to excess back in the day. Those were the days my friend, we thought they’d never end but they did. Lol


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> If you seriously think that farm lobbying has anything to do with human nature/evolution you're mistaken. We are naturally omnivores however now that we’ve evolved beyond having to hunt, we don’t need to eat meat to survive or thrive at all. A vegan diet is possible and healthy for humans (with care to get enough vitamin B12 and a diverse set of amino acids). A meat-only diet is also possible and even healthy (with care to get a diverse set of vitamins and minerals by eating organs, not just muscle and fat). Omnivores can pick and choose their foods, as opposed to, say, carnivorous cats, that would die on a vegan diet. Still, if someone tries to push a vegan or vegetarian diet on you by saying that we were originally herbivores, that’s simply not true. What people choose and what we're designed to do aren't the same thing.


I was intrigued by this idea of the 'omnivore myth' with regard to evolution so did a little digging today. My general impression was that those who insist we are _and always have been_ herbivores seem to reject the concept of omnivores and spend a lot of time arguing that we are not carnivores. 
And not a lot of relevant sources but rather medical doctors, etc.
One interesting article that did reference a recent study was here: Sorry Vegans: Here's How Meat-Eating Made Us Human

Anyway, sorry to get off topic. I'm like the others here who have no problem with those who want to be vegan, just opposed to fanatical activism and revisionist history.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

jb welder said:


> I was intrigued by this idea of the 'omnivore myth' with regard to evolution so did a little digging today. My general impression was that those who insist we are _and always have been_ herbivores seem to reject the concept of omnivores and spend a lot of time arguing that we are not carnivores.
> And not a lot of relevant sources but rather medical doctors, etc.
> One interesting article that did reference a recent study was here: Sorry Vegans: Here's How Meat-Eating Made Us Human
> 
> Anyway, sorry to get off topic. I'm like the others here who have no problem with those who want to be vegan, just opposed to fanatical activism and revisionist history.


Ya know what, I really tried hard to find a well written paper or article that says we're naturally herbivores. But all the information out there is flawed in that it's on pro-vegan, pre-vegetarian or peta sites or whatever. All if it is from biased sources. Show me something from an unbiased source then I'll listen to what people have to say about it a little more closely. As I said, i don't have issue with peoples choices... but that's it, it's a choice and not necessarily natural.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I liked it back in the day too. I just wanted to eat that golden delicious, crispy skin and throw the chicken away. Ppl change, tastes change etc.
> 
> Back in the day we use to buy fresh bread from the Italian-bakery and slice it up and then deep fry it in bacon fat. Crispy, golden goodness full of shit but we did everything to excess back in the day. Those were the days my friend, we thought they’d never end but they did. Lol


Yes Lola, and even with all that indulgence, i'll bet you never had an ounce of fat on your body. Come'on over to the dark side. We'll make room for you.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> Yes Lola, and even with all that indulgence, i'll bet you never had an ounce of fat on your body. Come'on over to the dark side. We'll make room for you.


Come to think of it, you’re right. I have maintained 127 lbs since I got married eons ago, with the exception of being pregnant. 

My hubby had KFC a couple of months ago and said it didn’t taste the way he remembered it to be. Did they perhaps change the recipe?

Or...honey buns, fresh from the bakery split down the middle and fried in bacon fat. The best sweet/savory that I can recall.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Now we’re talking. I bet any cheesecake lover would eat this totally _vegetarian dessert







_


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here are a few vegans.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1933138650029974


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just saw my doctor yesterday and it seems i have a gallblatter problem (is that how its spelled?) So anywhoo, recommends a fat free vegan style diet for a month and assures me i will feel much better. Funny thing is that i was waiting for something like this to help me take the plunge. Nothing against meat eaters but i was looking at some cattle in a field today and said to myself, they are gonna be someones lunch tomorow. Day 2 without meat or any fatty foods, butter etc.. and enjoying the change for now. Stay tuned !!!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I was vegetarian off and on in my later teen years, but stopped altogether by the time I was 18. I've eaten meat ever since, but not huge amounts. If I go too light on protein I get really faint. Now that I'm in my 40's I have a really hard time digesting hamburger, which is rough because I love burgers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


LOL, i hear ya. Most of store bought stuff is pretty mondain as far as taste. If you make your own, its quite good. My wife made black bean burgers and portobello mushroom burgers last week and they where better than real meat. So far i only cheated twice so very proud of myself. I am fortunate that my wife enjoys the challenge of coming up with new veggy meals.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

marcos said:


> LOL, i hear ya. Most of store bought stuff is pretty mondain as far as taste. If you make your own, its quite good. My wife made black bean burgers and portobello mushroom burgers last week and they where better than real meat. So far i only cheated twice so very proud of myself. I am fortunate that my wife enjoys the challenge of coming up with new veggy meals.


Ya packaged vege/vegan food is about as shitty as most other packaged foods. Same with a lot of the gluten free stuff. No matter what diet you follow, packaged crap is not a good habit.


----------

